# 14 string guitars?



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2013)

I know a few have been made for Korn, including this Head custom, but does anyone else know of other 14 strings? I'm talking of 7 dual-courses, not individual strings (hence not being in the ERG section).


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 15, 2013)

I think that Peter Tagtgren (?sp) had one.

EDIT: also an Ibanez. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/151906-peter-tagtgrens-ibanez-14-string.html


----------



## turenkodenis (Feb 15, 2013)

Ibanez LACS Artwood AJ314 from this old post


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 15, 2013)

Tranquilliser said:


> I think that Peter Tagtgren (?sp) had one.
> 
> EDIT: also an Ibanez.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/151906-peter-tagtgrens-ibanez-14-string.html



No.


Baco said:


> No, it's a 7 string with picks on the bottom of the headstock. Trust me, I was there, I would have noticed it


----------



## celticelk (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 15, 2013)

Man... I would love to hear what that guitar sounds like.

It looks so awesome as well! 

As far as I know... he has two 14 string/7 string guitars... that being one of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 15, 2013)

Would love to see some more pictures of that Celticelk! Also the 7 string tele on your channel looks gorgeous too.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 15, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Would love to see some more pictures of that Celticelk! Also the 7 string tele on your channel looks gorgeous too.



It's not mine; I just thought you'd be interested. The guy who posted the video is the builder - he's pretty responsive if you message him via YT.


----------



## djentinc (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope, I'd never seen or heard of any others besides the Korn 7/14s. Expanding on that idea, a 16 string guitar (8 string with double-coursed strings) would be epic as shit. Imagine how awesome the low F# would sound with that additional octave going on. Or having a double-coursed guitar that's fretless...


----------



## User Name (Apr 5, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


>



haha christian music planet, i would actually really like to hear what 14 string christian music sounds like


----------



## yingmin (Apr 5, 2013)

djentinc said:


> Or having a double-coursed guitar that's fretless...



I give you the Godin Glissentar and Multioud.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Apr 5, 2013)

Man that custom Ibanez that Head has is so cool. I'd kill to have one of those.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## djentinc (Apr 5, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I give you the Godin Glissentar and Multioud.



I've heard of the Glissentar, Karl Sanders uses one on his solo stuff all the time. Pretty epic instrument and if I had the cash I probably would own one.



ZOMB13 said:


>



Looks like one of his new Apex models, so this one must be fairly recent. Then again, that looks like a really old photo... WTF, I really do talk nonsense hahahahaha.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 5, 2013)

djentinc said:


> I've heard of the Glissentar, Karl Sanders uses one on his solo stuff all the time. Pretty epic instrument and if I had the cash I probably would own one.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one of his new Apex models, so this one must be fairly recent. Then again, that looks like a really old photo... WTF, I really do talk nonsense hahahahaha.



It's from the Issues era, but he has a few guitars like that were prototypes of his current APEX100.


----------



## Korngod (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm sure even though many people on this forum despise Korn, they'd kill to see the customs that Head and Munky both have. There was an old video of Munky showing his gear off and the 14 string was in there, you didn't see much but he did talk about it.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Apr 6, 2013)

Korngod said:


> I'm sure even though many people on this forum despise Korn, they'd kill to see the customs that Head and Munky both have. There was an old video of Munky showing his gear off and the 14 string was in there, you didn't see much but he did talk about it.



the shit that sits in their houses collecting dust would probably produce "chubs" in 4/5ths of the people on here


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Mar 6, 2014)

Haven't found any custom or production 14s, but there is this older thread of a homebuild 14 string

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/168476-new-14-string-electric-guitar.html


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a 14 string bridge custom milled for me recently. Just waiting on the CAD files from them so we can start on the 14 / 7 doubleneck. Figured having something silly as that would be a good thing to bring to guitar shows as I'm doing them with a little more frequency!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Mar 7, 2014)

Heh, I just saw that on Facebook and was gonna post it here. Looks great!


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 7, 2014)

Korngod said:


> I'm sure even though many people on this forum despise Korn, they'd kill to see the customs that Head and Munky both have. There was an old video of Munky showing his gear off and the 14 string was in there, you didn't see much but he did talk about it.



That's not entirely true. There is a sizeable amount of Korn fans on here, surprisingly.

And it does help that their sig models are pretty sweet.


----------



## AltecGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

Felix Martin's 14 string guitar


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool ; )


----------



## Daken1134 (Mar 19, 2014)

i made an 11 string for a kid... err i modded a 7 into an 11 but the same concept just didnt double the bottom strings its somewhere on here

here it is http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2378649-post1.html


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 18, 2018)

vampiregenocide said:


> I know a few have been made for Korn, including this Head custom, but does anyone else know of other 14 strings? I'm talking of 7 dual-courses, not individual strings (hence not being in the ERG section).


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 18, 2018)

This is my own 14 string just completed by emerald guitars in ireland. It has both a lace alumintone humbucker and an lr baggs stagepro saddle mounted pickup and preamp. It sounds like none of the 12 strings I've ever owned ( a lot of them) and matches up well with my own ibanez rg. *Each of the lockups has their own jack and controls allowing me to separate that channels and blend them how I like my profile has the full body pro shot taken by emerald *


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 18, 2018)

12 string scott said:


> *Each of the lockups has their own jack and controls allowing me to separate that channels and blend them how I like*


that sounds like the guitar Spencer Seim from Hella plays


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes his tele type custom has bridge puckups and a traditional pickup on top


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 18, 2018)

that's cool. was he the inspiration?


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 18, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> that's cool. was he the inspiration?


No I've played 12 strings my whole life and I had an apx 9-12 Yamaha which had both a saddle mount and a piezo with a blend switch. I have been planning on a 14 for about 6 years but found an awesome company that builds only carbon fiber guitars which is critical to the neck on this. Head is a much bigger influence. I could see him with a guitar like mine someday if he wanted one for acoustic unplugged gigs


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 19, 2018)

Emerald is an amazing company. I have a chimera and a synergy. I just love how they do crazy stuff like it’s totally normal. May I ask how much that was? I know Alistair’s custom stuff can get pretty pricey.


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 19, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Emerald is an amazing company. I have a chimera and a synergy. I just love how they do crazy stuff like it’s totally normal. May I ask how much that was? I know Alistair’s custom stuff can get pretty pricey.


I asked for a number of customizations including the licking tuners and the xiv script by the belly cut . It was about 3500 before shipping plus I had 2 emerald logo straps made with Alistairs blessing, one of leather one of polyester and tb at set me back another 210 plus shipping. Worth every cent . They made a video on you tube with it with an affiliated pro called emerald x20—14. They are talking of making it a production model


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2018)

That’s actually a great price. I was thinking it would be like $7000!

Do you have more pictures of it? Or a link to where they’re hosted?


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 20, 2018)

They are on ny facebook page scottjones61 and the video of mark s black playing for emerald under keyword emerald x20-14 mark black. It wont let me post links here unfortunately


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 20, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> That’s actually a great price. I was thinking it would be like $7000!
> 
> Do you have more pictures of it?
> 
> Or a link to where they’re hosted?



A total of 12 pictures of it including one of mark s black playing it


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2018)

12 string scott said:


> They are on ny facebook page scottjones61 and the video of mark s black playing for emerald under keyword emerald x20-14 mark black. It wont let me post links here unfortunately



That’s a really cool build! I emailed Alistair. It sounds like he’s not planning on making it a standard model, but he said he can definitely build them as custom. I asked him about a 16 string, as well. I usually play 8s, so that could be cool. Go big or go home, I guess!


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 20, 2018)

I think you should it would be awesome the split channel works awesome now that I have it fanned fret I assume?


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 20, 2018)

I've seen a 12-string from Taylor (it was a custom order for a customer, and I saw it at a local-ish store's back area. They are a preferred Taylor dealer and do custom orders). It was a 7-string, with the doubled-up strings on the lowest 5. I don't see why they couldn't also do a 14...but if course, that's not an electric guitar...


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 20, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> I've seen a 12-string from Taylor (it was a custom order for a customer, and I saw it at a local-ish store's back area. They are a preferred Taylor dealer and do custom orders). It was a 7-string, with the doubled-up strings on the lowest 5. I don't see why they couldn't also do a 14...but if course, that's not an electric guitar...


@crimsonguitars can totally build a pure electric 14. I actually talked to them as well. Prices are about the same. I just didnt want an electric with a semi acoustic sound. I wanted an acoudtic wnere i could turn pff the brudge mount pickup and play it dirty as hell. Crimson built the john petrucci 14, 7 doubleneck btw


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2018)

12 string scott said:


> @crimsonguitars can totally build a pure electric 14. I actually talked to them as well. Prices are about the same. I just didnt want an electric with a semi acoustic sound. I wanted an acoudtic wnere i could turn pff the brudge mount pickup and play it dirty as hell. Crimson built the john petrucci 14, 7 doubleneck btw



Any idea what that cost was?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2018)

12 string scott said:


> I think you should it would be awesome the split channel works awesome now that I have it fanned fret I assume?



Who knows - fanned would be ideal, but I’d have to get Alistairs input. 

Can you measure the nut/neck width in yours? I’m curious if he did it wider than a standard 7 string.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2018)

12 string scott said:


> I think you should it would be awesome the split channel works awesome now that I have it fanned fret I assume?



Who knows - fanned would be ideal, but I’d have to get Alistairs input. 

Can you measure the nut/neck width in yours? I’m curious if he did it wider than a standard 7 string.


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 20, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Any idea what that cost was?


I believe about 4k


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 22, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Who knows - fanned would be ideal, but I’d have to get Alistairs input.
> 
> Can you measure the nut/neck width in yours? I’m curious if he did it wider than a standard 7 string.


----------



## 12 string scott (Oct 22, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Who knows - fanned would be ideal, but I’d have to get Alistairs input.
> 
> Can you measure the nut/neck width in yours? I’m curious if he did it wider than a standard 7 string.


I had it built at.exactly 2 inch width


----------

